# ray hine



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

does anyone know whats happened to the ray hine website,i cant find it anywhere,nor get onto it


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ill have a try..


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hes either deleted the site or his server is down...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

maybe it has crypto *cough*

N


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

damnit...really wana get in contact with him!if anyone has any luck let me know pleeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

you tried emailing him? or isit the email you need off the site?> lol


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

He knows the website is down and is trying to get it back up.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ahh theres the answer, thanks cj


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

ah thank you!yes the email and tel etc r all on the site!ill wait impatiently for it to get started again!


----------

